# Met a fellow SASer!



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Today I met a fellow SASer (Invisiblehandicap) in the library.  I was studying there and she came to study too. I didn't say anything to her though lol.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

lol, you should of said something to her.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

whom?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> lol, you should of said something to her.


I tried but I couldn't lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Met her or just seen her at the library?:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Met her or just seen her at the library?:b


She said hi and sat next to me. :b


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Who is she?


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you both go to the same University or something?

I have extreme SA but if I knew someone from this site that lived local I would definetly talk to them :3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> Do you both go to the same University or something?


Nope lol. :blank


----------



## 562 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ashley1990 said:


> whom?


Hey raj! You lost your chance buddeh. okei ish poke u with stick so chu ish go away. :lol



Evo said:


> Today I met a fellow SASer (Invisiblehandicap) in the library.  I was studying there and she came to study too. I didn't say anything to her though lol.


 I just wanted to say congrats man. BUT. You need to talk to her. Don't sit there like a bump on the log bro. If you don't do it for yourself. DO IT FOR ME. Lol.







Goodluck.



Evo said:


> I tried but I couldn't lol. :blush


Next time. Bring a candy bar, Chips or something then be like.

YOU LIKE CANDY!! O.O! *Take the candy bar put it near her face*

(Blah that never works for me.) Lol!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks like you finally found someone to bone :yes


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Looks like you finally found someone to bone :yes


Hi. I can see this forum you know :lol. Its not like that...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

HardRock said:


> Looks like you finally found someone to bone





Invisiblehandicap said:


> Hi. I can see this forum you know :lol. Its not like that...


This thread has taken an awkward turn...

:cup


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Looks like you finally found someone to bone :yes


Ze classiness. It's overwhelming. :teeth "Hi" = "I want to have sex with you." Of course! It all makes sense!



Paper Samurai said:


> This thread has taken an awkward turn...
> 
> :cup


Nah.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

You guys should of talked more :b


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Toppington said:


> Ze classiness. It's overwhelming. :teeth "Hi" = "I want to have sex with you." Of course! It all makes sense!


:lol


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Today I met a fellow SASer (Invisiblehandicap) in the library. I was studying there and she came to study too. I didn't say anything to her though lol.


SO you agreed to meet and then in each others presence, ignored each other? Now I've heard it all.



> Hi. I can see this forum you know . Its not like that...


Silly girl, its *Always* like that, just wait, he will show you.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yay. ^_^ Next time say hi. =P


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

This is way too cute.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Did she recognize you?

Edit: wait never mind


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Haha would be odd coming onto the forums to see this thread for the other person.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Elad said:


> Haha would be odd coming onto the forums to see this thread for the other person.


Not really. I think its hilarious. XD


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

This makes me lol for some reason.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Aw cute.  I love when you can just enjoy being silent in someone's company without them judging you for it.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Not really. I think its hilarious. XD


XD


----------



## Wolfie (Feb 22, 2012)

How did you know it was her? I don't think I've seen her post any pics or anything.

Anyway, You should have said hi. Maybe you guys could hang out or something. It would be cool to have a friend who knows what it's like and can understand about your sa. And it's not like your total strangers, if you know each other from here.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Hi. I can see this forum you know :lol. Its not like that...


I didn't think Evo wanted this to happen, or did he ? :um

Anyway, best thread ever, hope you can talk to each other, it's just a matter of time. Good luck u 2.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

How did you know it was her? (and how did she know you were you)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Wolfie said:


> How did you know it was her? I don't think I've seen her post any pics or anything.


I've seen her pic on MSN.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Perhaps you should see a movie next time?


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

You saw each other just by chance? Pretty funny that it happened like that. It's great that you recognized each other, even if neither of you had the courage to speak up. Sometimes I wonder if I ever crossed paths with anyone on SAS without even knowing.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> You saw each other just by chance? Pretty funny that it happened like that. It's great that you recognized each other, even if neither of you had the courage to speak up. Sometimes I wonder if I ever crossed paths with anyone on SAS without even knowing.


I wish that would happen to me... Someone from the site comes up to me and recognizes me from SAS and we have a nice chat.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

rdrr said:


> I wish that would happen to me... Someone from the site comes up to me and recognizes me from SAS and we have a nice chat.


I'd love that too.

You both are lucky


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Have you guys talked irl? It would be cool if i could meet someone from here, and we can just sit and be all quiet and awkward and it will be awesome. And everyone else around us will be confused and not understand why we get along so well :con


----------



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wish someone from sas lived near me


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I doubt anyone other than my girlfriend and the two friends I have on here would recognize me out on the street, of course I would expect them to, they know me well enough to recognize me, I don't travel enough for you to randomly catch me somewhere, even at the library I will never run into anyone that knows me, I was going to ask you how you knew it was her but someone beat me to the punch and you already explained it, there was an opportunity for you to say hello, you shouldn't expect anything.

Her: Hi 

You: You're from SAS right ? I saw your pic, I knew I recognized you

Her: What's your user name? maybe I've seen you before 

You: Tell her your user name 

Her: You're the user that wrote that thread about The Gay Dinosaurs (I'm just thinking of something random) Nice thread I liked it

You: Are you the one that wrote that thread about parental divorce? it was very thought provoking, or it could be what ever you want, that's not exactly what you would say to each other but you get my drift, you could have found something within the context of SAS to talk about, what forums do you frequent, would you like to go get a cup of coffee, What's the worst she will say, No or sorry I have a boyfriend or I'm okay. Stuff like that. 

You don't have to come up with some philosophic conversation, just a simple I don't get to meet SAS members, this is nice, I've never randomly run into anyone from SAS, what ever.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

It wasn't random XD I knew he would be there. We have been talking on MSN.


----------



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

I met a SA sufferer on the weekend, he was my mates mate. i asked him later on in the night and he said yes he has got SA, we spoke for ages.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ironpain said:


> I doubt anyone other than my girlfriend and the two friends I have on here would recognize me out on the street, of course I would expect them to, they know me well enough to recognize me, I don't travel enough for you to randomly catch me somewhere, even at the library I will never run into anyone that knows me, I was going to ask you how you knew it was her but someone beat me to the punch and you already explained it, there was an opportunity for you to say hello, you shouldn't expect anything.
> 
> Her: Hi
> 
> ...


^Somehow, I find it difficult to imagine two SA folk striking this sort of conversation within the first few minutes of meeting 

This is just my take on it but for me, I dont think it's a good idea to be talking about SA/SAS stuff in real life. It's not a very pleasant topic to talk about.  Bit like telling someone your pet died or something.

Also, I think for most people, in _real life _you pretend to be semi-normal at least whilst _online _is where you spill all your deepest darkest secrets. It's kinda weird to start blurring the lines. I've bumped into someone at university from here (who I knew goes to my university too). We were talking for a while and then suddenly she said something anxiety related ("you dont seem to have social anxiety y'know") and it was *really* weird to be talking anything remotely anxiety related in real life (so weird it elicited a mumbly, nonsensical reply ).


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Banzai said:


> ^Haha, somehow, I find it difficult to imagine two SA folk striking this sort of conversation within the first few minutes of meeting
> 
> This is just my take on it but for me, I dont think it's a good idea to be talking about SA/SAS stuff in real life. It's not a very pleasant topic to talk about.  Bit like telling someone your pet died or something.
> 
> Also, I think for most people, in _real life _you pretend to be semi-normal at least whilst _online _is where you spill all your deepest darkest secrets. It's kinda weird to start blurring the lines. I've bumped into someone at university from here (who I knew goes to my university too). We were talking for a while and then suddenly she said something anxiety related ("you dont seem to have social anxiety y'know") and it was *really* weird to be talking anything remotely anxiety related in real life (so weird it elicited a mumbly, nonsensical reply ).


It would be really weird if everyone openly talked about all of their secrets openly in public. I'm lucky that it is acceptable to be shy at university. That's what I tell people I am when I can't do something due to SA.

That convo would have been really awkward...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ironpain said:


> I doubt anyone other than my girlfriend and the two friends I have on here would recognize me out on the street, of course I would expect them to, they know me well enough to recognize me, I don't travel enough for you to randomly catch me somewhere, even at the library I will never run into anyone that knows me, I was going to ask you how you knew it was her but someone beat me to the punch and you already explained it, there was an opportunity for you to say hello, you shouldn't expect anything.
> 
> Her: Hi
> 
> ...


Sounds good in theory but it would probably go more like this

Her: Uh..hey Um.. I mean Hi.
You: Um.. you look kinda familier are you on that "one" forum?
Her: *blushes* and runs away.
The end!


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the irony of this kind of situation.... Any other forum, it's no problem if you meet someone you know from there. But we could know each other for years and yet most would be too afraid because of why we met!


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Sounds good in theory but it would probably go more like this
> 
> Her: Uh..hey Um.. I mean Hi.
> You: Um.. you look kinda familier are you on that "one" forum?
> ...


haha true, that's more like it, in theory yes but I understand that in real life it won't quite go that way so I agree about you and the others said.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I met Invisiblehandicap again today but I was still too nervous to say anything lol.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice. I've met many SASers through meetup.com meetups.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm glad you two found someone to spend time around. New Zealand too. That was lucky, mostly Americans here.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Evo said:


> I met Invisiblehandicap again today but I was still too nervous to say anything lol.


Wow, that's two SAS-ers in a really short space of time - congrats dude on the exposure/having the guts to meet up 

(*do you plan to meet all of us one by one btw lol :teeth ?)


----------

